# Goat Secret



## logant14 (Jul 18, 2010)

Has anybody used Goat Secret by Final Secret. What were the results? would you recommend it? http://www.finalsecrettexas.com/goatproducts.htm


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No ..I haven't.... :wink:


----------

